# What to take to a show



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

We're heading to our first ever show soon. It's an open. What do i need to remember to take with me, So far my list consists of - the dog :biggrin:, show lead, treats, grooming brush etc., cage/water/blanket , do i need to take her KC papers (will a copy do - i don't wan't to wreck the original), anything else that i've forgotten. 

The kids are coming as well so i must remember ds's as well + snacks to keep them quite :bored:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

This is whar I always take to shows with me

Dog
cages
blankets
water
bowl
show leads
chairs
sandwiches
flask of coffee
grooming brushes
if its going to be a long day and you are taking a pup some food especially if you don't feed them before travelling
treats(I forgot these last week oops)
proof of posting for entries

I think thats about it my show stuff leads brushes etc go in a little vanity case so they are always there I just pick them up. Cages and blankets never come out of the car unless were at a show and a water bowl is always in my car as are my chairs.

Were is the show you are going to?


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

i never thought of sending the entry recorded delivery or anything, so i don't have proof of posting. Although i just checked the bank and they have cashed the chq :wink: fingers it will be all ok. 

We're going to the coventry gundog


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

Ring clip, I always take a spare as I once had one break. I prefer an armband ring no. holder though.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

you dont need the KC papers Gwyndog


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

My bag AND case has everything except the kitchen sink 

Some items not mentioned
Headache tablets
Indigestion tablets
Towel to dry wet feet
Tissues and/or baby wipes

The girls and I sit in the car as we are leaving and do a check list

Dogs - check
Case - check
Bag - check
Coats - check
Most important Flask - check 

etc :lol:


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for you replys

If i don't do a check list i will probably turn up without the dog :laugh:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

don't forget a show lead:thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I always write the names of the dogs that I have entered on the front of the schedule. We are goint to a whippet breed show next saturday. On the front of the schedule thereis 4 names I'm sure I entered 3 both pups are down but I'm sure I only entered Amber. I don't want to phone the secretary as she lost a member of her family a couple of weeks ago and it is the funeral this week so I shall take all 4 dogs just in case.

I have known people who have more than 1 dog to take the wrong dog to the show.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i do the same Freya, ive known someone take the wrong dog to Scotlandfrom Surrey


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Freyja said:


> I always write the names of the dogs that I have entered on the front of the schedule. We are goint to a whippet breed show next saturday. On the front of the schedule thereis 4 names I'm sure I entered 3 both pups are down but I'm sure I only entered Amber. I don't want to phone the secretary as she lost a member of her family a couple of weeks ago and it is the funeral this week so I shall take all 4 dogs just in case.
> 
> I have known people who have more than 1 dog to take the wrong dog to the show.


The secretary has contacted me through a whippet site I go on I hadn't entered Simba just Owen Freyja and Amba


----------

